# Pay it Forward 2009



## adjusted3

We discussed it and now it is here.....Same rules as last year. 

Couple of ground rules....

It is entirely on the honor system...you take something of value out of the box and replace it with something that you think is of equal value. Only one twist,anything you add must be Great Lakes related. No one will question you value judgement and Tim can edit any post that is headed south in that area. We are all friends. 

To participate, you must be in good standing on this forum and have a minimum of 100 posts. 

You must post a tracking number. Tim or I call the next in line. You get in in the order that you sign up. To get in more then once, there must be 10 people between your last receipt.

PM the person that we call next in line to provide your address. you can post your address on the board, that is your choice. There is also a note pad to add comments and your address in the box. 

Ship with any shipper that you want, but you must provide a tracking number and post the same on the site or personally hand deliver, your choice but either way it must be done within 4 business days of receiving the box. 

Break the chain and run off with the box and your TOAST! Guidio, my unkle, will hunt you down like the dog you are. 

Come on guys, lets have fun with this!!!

I will post some photos soon. I travel tommorow, will be back next Wed and will post up photos of the box then. Trust me, you want this box, but only if you can add somthing of equall value. 
Tim, Stick this!!!

Sign up here----

Only one request, I get number 10 for the return....

Mark


----------



## EdB

Sign me up.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Sign me up...

Ben


----------



## glnmiller

I am in. 

Thanks for doing this again this year.


----------



## King Crawler

I'm in.

Are we gong to try to keep most of the items fishing related this time around? Lots of random garage sale stuff found its way into the box last year.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

adjusted3 said:


> We discussed it and now it is here.....Same rules as last year.
> 
> Couple of ground rules....
> 
> It is entirely on the honor system...you take something of value out of the box and replace it with something that you think is of equal value. Only one twist,anything you add must be Great Lakes related.
> .
> .
> .
> Mark


Yup keep it to Great Lakes Fishing Stuff

I got a 80 lb pyramid anchor to toss in the box this time around...who's in line behind me??!!! "LOOK OUT BELOW!!!!!"
:lol:


----------



## Spoon Fed

sign me up mark


----------



## FreeTime

I will play, I have lots of stuff that I would love to trade out for new toys.
Dave


----------



## Baydawg

im in


----------



## Steven Arend

I'll throw my name in the hat.

steve


----------



## paulywood

I'll play again guys. Sign me up.


----------



## smoke73

I'm in. Looks like I'm #11 then? Mark, I can meet you to pick up the box.


----------



## j1musser

Sign me up also. I can pick it up from Smoke73. Thanks for the heads up Randy.

Jarod


----------



## EdB

Would it better for Mark to set up the routing order based on where we live or work? For example, Adjusted, Smoke, Salmon Slayer, Steve, J1musser are all in the southwest part of the state. I see King Crawler, Spoon Fed and I are not to far apart. I work in Dexter and I get west to Parma sometimes. Somebody in Battle Creek could connect the dots. That way, people can meet, greet and pass off the box and avoid the postage when possible. People could ship it if they prefer or PM each other and arrange a meet, greet and drop off. The box got heavy last year and postage probably got higher as it went along.

I'm fine if you want to route it in the southwest first and head it this way. I'm also fine with leaving the order as you sign up. Just throwing this out there. What do you think?


----------



## glnmiller

EdB said:


> Would it better for Mark to set up the routing order based on where we live or work? For example, Adjusted, Smoke, Salmon Slayer, Steve, J1musser are all in the southwest part of the state. I see King Crawler, Spoon Fed and I are not to far apart. I work in Dexter and I get west to Parma sometimes. Somebody in Battle Creek could connect the dots. That way, people can meet, greet and pass off the box and avoid the postage when possible. People could ship it if they prefer or PM each other and arrange a meet, greet and drop off. The box got heavy last year and postage probably got higher as it went along.
> 
> I'm fine if you want to route it in the southwest first and head it this way. I'm also fine with leaving the order as you sign up. Just throwing this out there. What do you think?


 I think that is a great idea, good opportunity to meet up.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

that'd be fine by me too...as long as everyone is ok with it.


----------



## adjusted3

I am good with that, but in all fairness, I would defer to the 2nd and 3rd people that signed up. Let's hear from them. 

mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Here's what I summarized from the above posts ... correct me if I'm wrong since I've yet to have any coffee yet this morning?! 

Adjusted3
EdB
SalmonSlayer
glnmiller
KingCrawler
Spoon Fed
FreeTime
Baydawg
StevenArend
paulywood
Adjusted (#10 at his request)
Smoke73
j1musser

If I read the posts correctly,,,and remember NO COFFEE yet today!  it looks like EdB, SalmonSlayer, and glnmiller are fine with the modified routing to deter shipping costs.

Ben


----------



## adjusted3

Hey guys, 

Let's keep it at the order we are in. If you sign up and see that down the line that you are "neighbors" with someone down the line, the it would be up to you to ask to defer your position to one later in the ball game. For example, I see Steven is at 8, he could defer to 9 as I would be next to assist him as we are close. 

If this would create confusion, then let's bit the bullet and keep the order. Yes Ben, That last box I shipped was a BUNCH of coin. But as we go, there may be some that want to keep the order just because., 

Mark


----------



## EdB

Ok, I sent you a PM with my address Mark.


----------



## adjusted3

Got it,,,

I will get this shipped out this weekeend with photos!!

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

Ok, 

Got the box together. Here is what is being shipped to EdB Monday. 



















Included in the photos are a doz Salmon spoons, 5 Walleye spoons, 50lb scale, 4 j-plugs, 3 coyote flahsers, a doz spin doctors, 4 dipseys, 6 rings, 3 flies, 2 body baits, 1 electrical adaptor, Sea sick bands, Hooks, a release, clippers, 2 reels and a few laynard clips. I figured that conservitivly, there is about $230.00 worth of value in the box on a used basis, even though many of the items are new in the original package. 

I have added a note book for messages and address. 

As you receive the box, please indicate what you took, what you added and if you can, post up a photo as I did above of what is in the box so that others can see how this box evolves as we march forward. 

Shipping monday and will provide tracking at that time. 

Mark


----------



## Stinky

Did the other box ever get auctioned off? I never heard about it.


----------



## adjusted3

We are inventorying it now and will have it up in a couple of days....I am recovering from some medical issues right now and it is slowing me down a bunch.....

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

Box is on the way.... USPS tracking 0307 0020 0000 3036 9102 

Cost was $9.02 parcel post zone 2. Weight was 9 lbs 6.8 oz. 

Mark


----------



## King Crawler

All suggested changes are fine by me. I will in fact likely hand deliver the box to Spoon Fed who lives just down the road in Chelsea.

The timeing of this is perfect. Sorting thru the box should really up my anticipation level!:corkysm55 Thanks for starting this up again Mark...looks like good stuff.


----------



## EdB

The box arrived today. There's an idea of transport time. 

Mark, that was a nice load you put in there to start this out!! I hope when this ends that you take your fair share. I know you are auctioning off last years box to charity and I know you also put in a load then to start it out. Thanks!

Ben, If I get over your way this weekend, I'll drop it off. The weather forecast looks lousy right now. If I don't come over, I'll ship it Monday and post some pics of what I took and put in.


----------



## adjusted3

Sorry Ed that I got it out a day late. Incredible that it came in inside of 3 days. 

Enjoy!!! But you are right, I am trying to start this off right. Let's keep the quality up, if not for us, for the pen project. 

I am sure I got you drooling over this one!!!

Mark


----------



## EdB

Well, no fishing on the west side for me this weekend so I'll ship this on Monday to Salmon Slayer.

Here is what I took:








6 spin doctors, 2 divers and rings, 1 dw plug, 3 stinger spoons and 1 mag spoon and the hook loops.

Here is what I put in the box:








16 spoons, 13 flys, 1 meat rig and 1 meat head, 5 hot n tots, 2 thin fins, 2 flashers, 2 boards, 1 jet diver, 1 cannon and 2 lees releases, and a cleaning apron.


----------



## Frantz

I put in a few fishing related flashers last year and a couple "extra" items of value. If that is OK again this year, sign me up, I enjoyed going through the box and just having it all laying out while I looked at it. I made more wine since the last shipment!

If it is not possible, no worries, I will sit back and bad mouth you all under baited stank breath, using dirty words and prayers to the anti fishing unholiest of unholy!


----------



## Stinky

My wife loved the wine. I have plenty of stuff to add. I still haven't made it to the auction will do that now.


----------



## Stinky

unless there is an issue I figure we can help ADJ with the up keep, when you add your name just copy and paste the latest list. 

Adjusted3
EdB
SalmonSlayer
glnmiller
KingCrawler
Spoon Fed
FreeTime
Baydawg
StevenArend
paulywood
Adjusted (#10 at his request)
Smoke73
j1musser
Frantz
Stinky


----------



## EdB

I just shipped the box via Fed Ex ground to Salmon Slayer. It now weighs 12.5 lbs. I checked the rates for UPS and Fed Ex. The UPS cost was $6.66 and the Fed Ex ground cost $4.70 so it is on it's way via Fed ex ground. 

I was surprised how much cheaper Fed Ex was vs. USPS. I was told both UPS and Fed Ex ground are typically one day shipping within MI. Hopefully you will get it tomorrow Ben.


----------



## adjusted3

Nice Job Ed, Hope that you found some stuff to add to your collection. Guys, lets keep the quality up on this one. 

From the looks of it, this is a great box. 

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

Stinky, 

If you could keep track of this for us that would be a great help since I travel so much. I appreciate it. Great job!!


Mark


----------



## Stinky

this time around or not? Just curious, it was always nice to see whats removed and put in list or photos would be great. oops I just noticed them on the other page, keep up the good work, makes it more fun in my opinion. Like I said if you don't have a camera then just list if you can.


----------



## Stinky

If they just copy/paste the latest list remove the last name to receive and add their name to the bottom that would be the best way to keep it up to date. I will keep an eye on it though. 

Thanks lets keep this fun and generous, it ends up for a good cause. 

SalmonSlayer
glnmiller
KingCrawler
Spoon Fed
FreeTime
Baydawg
StevenArend
paulywood
Adjusted (#10 at his request)
Smoke73
j1musser
Frantz
Stinky


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Box arrived last night...I'll open it up and go through it tonight and hopefully get it turned to glnmiller friday or saturday.

Hey EdB....GREAT job packing all that stuff into the box! I'd have guessed the box would be bigger based upon the pictures. I'll post pics of what I take and put when I'm done sorting. btw...I got down ALL my big lake tackle and spread it out over the basement floor last night...PLEASE DON'T TELL THE WIFE!!! :yikes: But there's no room to walk down there! From the looks of it I'll have some good stuff to put in the box before I'm done with it. Stay tuned.....


----------



## King Crawler

Hey Spoon Fed -
I sent you a pm. I need your mailing address!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I'll be dropping the box to GlnMiller tomorrow at lunch. Here's a pict of what I took:










3 flashers, 3 j plugs, 7 spoons, 1 fly, 3 body baits, 1 motion sickness bands, 1 planar board(not pictured).

Here's a pict of what I put in:










6 flashers, 5 spoons, 2 body baits, 2 squids, 1 meat rig, 2 flies, 2 bags glow beads, 10 strips of tape, 2 lucky lites, 1 Elberta Clipper, 1 spool 10# Bully Braid line, 1 planar board(not pictured).


----------



## glnmiller

Met Ben on Friday and picked up the box.

Here is what I took out of it:








5 Spoons, 2 flashers, 1 dodger, lucky lites, apron, scale, Thin fin, wiggle wart

Here is what I put in:








Flash unit (for charging glow), 12 Spoons, 3 Cleos, 3 Snubbers, 2 J-13 Rapalas, J-9 Rapala, 2 F-11 Rapalas

I will be getting the box in the mail to King Crawler on Monday.


----------



## Still Wait'n

Looks like the bar has been raised this time around! There is some great looking stuff being put in.


----------



## King Crawler

Box arrived safe and sound yesterday. Much better quality of mechandise this year! I'll go through it tonight and send it off to Spoon Fed.


----------



## adjusted3

Where is the WINE???????

Damn guys, nice box. (that is what she said) Many of you dont know but i had to given up smoking due to some med issues... I have a boat load of cigars, an unbeleivable collection, that i am sure is Great Lakes related. Some of them may find their way into this box. Anyone had a pre-embargo? Or how about a nice VSG? A hand rolled on the street New Orleans stogie? 

You need to be # 11. Just make sure you put them in a humidor........and I need a few Dreamweaver spoons. Hint hint!!!

Mark


----------



## Frantz

Oh, I think I just heard the wine baby!


----------



## Stinky

Looks like the wine will be going in for me  I don't smoke for health reasons as well. 

Looks like SMOKE will be getting the Smokes.


Cut and paste list and add name to bottom, remove the last name to receive.
thank you and have a great day!


Spoon Fed
FreeTime
Baydawg
StevenArend
paulywood
Adjusted (#10 at his request)
Smoke73
j1musser
Frantz
Stinky


----------



## King Crawler

Went through the box last night. Nice stuff! Keep it going. 

Here is what I took:









Power flash (always wanted one but never wanted to spend the money)
2 snubbers
4 spoons
2 flys 
2 squid rigs
J-13 rapala
HJ-10 husky jerk rapala


Here is what I put in:









7 spoons
3 sheets of prism tape
nylon antenna mount
transom light base
reciever lock / hitch lock set
2 smaller dipsys
2 dipsy rings
squid umbrella rig

Box has been repacked and is all set for SpoonFed. Since he and I live close, I am going to drop it off to him today during lunch (save on postage, and put a face with the name). 

Hope somebody has a use for the umbrella rig. If you have any questions on its use shoot me a PM. I have had pretty good success with them, but would love to hear how it works for you! 

Great box. Keep it going guys. Thanks for putting this together again Mark.


----------



## FreeTime

Got the box today from "Spoon Fed"nice stuff this year but it is gettinga little messy already. 

Kept:
Squid Spreader
3 Spoons
Trailer Pin
Box of Hooks
2 Slide Divers
1 Rapala
2 Flashers

Added:
2 Rigger Clips
7 Flies
2 DAS Spoons
1 Glow Fishcatcher
4 Dipsy Divers
1 Crankbait
2 Bombers
1 Rapala
1 Special Treat Suprise

Its on the the next tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## Steven Arend

Anyone know were the box is at?

Steve


----------



## FreeTime

I shipped it to Baydawg last Monday. He is only 45 miles from me, should have been there on Tuesday or Wed. I have a tracking number if we need to hunt it down. 

Dave


----------



## Baydawg

FreeTime said:


> I shipped it to Baydawg last Monday. He is only 45 miles from me, should have been there on Tuesday or Wed. I have a tracking number if we need to hunt it down.
> 
> Dave


check your pm's...I need a tracking number


----------



## FreeTime

sent


----------



## Baydawg

wife said it hit the porch this morning


----------



## madmike22

How do i get in?


----------



## j1musser

madmike22 said:


> How do i get in?


Go back a few posts and find the list. Copy latest list with ur name added at the end on ur post. BAM!! Ur in like Flynn.


----------



## Stinky

The List



StevenArend
paulywood
Adjusted (#10 at his request)
Smoke73
j1musser
Frantz
Stinky
MadMike22


----------



## madmike22

thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## EdB

Did the box get lost? Even though it's past me, I've enjoyed watching the progress. Keep the posts and pics coming as you pass it on.


----------



## Steven Arend

I have not seen it yet from Baydawg. I gave him my address last week.

Steve


----------



## Baydawg

Steven Arend said:


> I have not seen it yet from Baydawg. I gave him my address last week.
> 
> Steve


It was sent on the 17th...let me know if it is not rec'd. I will get you the Tracking number.


----------



## j1musser

I just went through the box after getting it last Thurs night from Smoke73. Headed outta town the next morning. I am trying deliver this to Frantz on Thurs if possible as im heading up near him on a fishing trip. I figured I would have the box long ago too. When summer rolls around we all get pretty busy. 

This is what i put in it.


----------



## j1musser

Was trying to meet with Frantz tomorrow but its just not gonna happen. Will drop off at his place Sunday some time later in the day. Rather drive a little out of the way than drop $20 in shipping. 
Frantz, do you have a wood box i can hide it in?????:lol:

Jarod


----------



## Frantz

The front seat of the ford out front will do. I will PM you my number, call and if I am around I can drive a bit to hook up. Drive safe on your trip and have fun!


----------



## Frantz

Jarod,

Nice to meet you today and your Uncle.

The box is in my hands, I will try to get through it tonight and have the wife ship it tomorrow, but it may be Wednesday before I can get on it as I have to pack for a conference and get to bed soon.


----------



## j1musser

Frantz said:


> Jarod,
> 
> Nice to meet you today and your Uncle.
> 
> The box is in my hands, I will try to get through it tonight and have the wife ship it tomorrow, but it may be Wednesday before I can get on it as I have to pack for a conference and get to bed soon.


 
Was nice to get a chance to meet ya too.  Wish i coulda stayed and BS'ed a little more. Just had to get back home. Good luck with that box


----------



## adjusted3

It looks like 7mm might be the last. 

Let's do this. If anyone else wants to get in, sign up this week. We will close the signups a week from today- July 1st. After that, I will have the last person ship the box to me for inventory and prep it for e-bay. So,,, if you want to get in, this is your last chance for this year. 

Mark


----------



## Frantz

I got to yapping and forgot to give you a package to take along. I had a bag full of radishes for you. Sorry, i get caught up in yapping and seeing my granddaughter and forgot all about it.


----------



## Stinky

What did the other one end up going for? Did anyone we know win? I bid a couple times but obviously didn't win it.


----------



## Steven Arend

Stinky said:


> What did the other one end up going for? Did anyone we know win? I bid a couple times but obviously didn't win it.


The last one went for over $300 to a person out in New York.

Steve


----------



## Stinky

Thats great I didn't know it got that high. Hopefully we can beat that this time around.


----------



## hunting man

I'm in.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I will give this one last shot. I will sign up as the last person just before Adjusted. I will hand deliver the box to him since we live fairly close to eachother. If you want in this round...just put your name above mine in the list and repost the list when you sign up.

Remember, July 1st is the deadline!!!!

I think this is the list as of now:

Stinky
MadMike22
7mm Magnum
hunting man

SalmonSlayer
Adjusted


----------



## Stinky

Remember fellas and to those who happen by; the funds raised from the auction go for a good cause. Lets keep the box free of the need to be cleaned out. Man there are a lot of walleye down here, hooked a nice steelhead today and fought him for a while, took two jumps and stole my mini orange crush.... straightened the spit ring second time thats happend down here.


----------



## Stinky

It should be 48750 not 48075 thanks


----------



## Stinky

MadMike, he needs to pm me with the info.


----------



## 7MM Magnum

*Stinky,.. I sent you a PM.*


----------



## Stinky

Then I will ship it to 7MM


----------



## Stinky

To 7MM no response from Mad Mike


----------



## 7MM Magnum

Stinky,.. got your PM.

I sent one back at ya'.


----------



## 7MM Magnum

Stinky,... found the box at my back doorway when I got home from work today,... THANKS! 

Out of the box I took the following :

1 Dreamweaver Spin Doctor
4 Dreamweaver lures
1 Pro King lure










In return I placed the following items:

1 of each New Silver Streak lures; Yellow Tail, Blue Dolphin, Black Rasberry, & Jerry Lee
1 Luhr Jensen Flasher
1 Luhr Jenson Jet diver (20 ft. depth)
3ea. Walker line stackers
1 set of "Bobber" Salt & Pepper shakers
2ea. Chrome / Ball Locking style pole holders










Now I've got to mention that there were a couple dipsy diver mag rings in there I was thinking of taking as well but they have one of the locking tabs missing on each of them. I left them in the bag for whomever to weed out whenever. I just wanted to mention that incase someone was thinking of grabbing one without looking. 

I'm also going to put everything in a new box to send on it's way tomorrow,.. this box has had it.

Hunting Man,.. your up next!! :yikes:

It will be on it's way to you tomorrow afternoon after I get out of work.


----------

